
North Carolina Bans Use of Latest Science on Rising Sea Level - jamesbritt
http://abcnews.go.com/US/north-carolina-bans-latest-science-rising-sea-level/story?id=16913782
======
wmeredith
"And yet it moves..."
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/And_yet_it_moves](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/And_yet_it_moves)

------
moocowduckquack
_" Tom Thompson, president of NC-20, a coastal development group and a key
supporter of the law, said the science used to make the 39-inch prediction was
flawed, and added that the resources commission failed to consider the
economic consequences of preparing the coast for a one-meter rise in sea
level"_

I wonder what might be the economic consequences of ignoring the possibility.

I would love for him to be right and for there to be no major rise and for the
coastal development business to be secure, but I personally wouldn't bet on
it.

------
nandeng
But it is rising anyway.

